# next 4 years in Cuernavaca



## diumiu (May 1, 2012)

Hello All, I am from India, I am a student 25 years old, I am going to pursue my PhD in Universidad Nacional Autonoma de Mexico, Cuernavaca, Morelos. my institute is located in this address "Avenida Universidad s / n. Col. Lomas de Chamilpa 
Zip Code 62210, Cuernavaca, Morelos. PO Box 273. Admon. Post # 3 CP 62251 Cuernavaca, Morelos. MEXICO"
I am going on 29th July, I will get 800 USD per month as fellowship, I am going myself only and will stay there single. I have several question to ask one by one
1.Will I get single apartment with internet+gas+electricity+furniture+water within the range of 250USD to 350 USD per month?please tell all kind of possibility within the range of money.
2.Will there be apartments near to my Institute?for example walking or travelling for 20 min?
3.could you please tell me about the weather on August, september, november, december, january, february, march, april, may, june, july? Do I need any special kind of winter cloth for any month?I mean when is the winter there?when is the summer? when is the rainy etc? here in India December, January and february is only very cold so I need woolen cloths etc.
4.So If I get a room within 350USD then from the remaining 450 USD, how much expenses will be needed for food purpose permonth? Suppose I will be cooking myself everyday, I can cook Indian dishes for example egg curry, wheet bread, boiled rice, chiken, turky; How about 250 USD permonth? please give me idea of prices of rice, egg, chiken or pork or turky.
these are my four basic questions, I will be very happy if anyone elaborately write for me. I will be grateful. My great pleasure dear ALL.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

US$800 = about 10,000 MX pesos per month.

If you are diligent, you should be able to find a furnished student apartment nearby in the 2500-3500/month range. Ask your department at the university if they have any leads or assistance for student apartments for rent nearby, or check bulletin boards at the uni. Or find another Indian student there and share costs and cooking. Many houses for rent have 3 bedrooms, so by sharing you could each have one for sleeping, and one other to share as a home office, and share 4000/month cost.

Wiki basics: Cuernavaca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cuernavaca doesn't get many extremes in weather. It's called "The City of Eternal Spring". You won't probably need wool blankets at any point in the year. It is the hottest from March to May. Most of the rain usually falls between June and October. If you bring a sweater or two, and a lined nylon jacket, you should be fine year-round.

A cylinder of gas is about 335 pesos right now, and for cooking only (no hot water) it should last 8-10 weeks. If you're careful with electricity, you will be spending another 200-350 pesos every two months. Water for the house will probably run another 60-100 pesos a month. Drinking water (20 liters) will cost 15-25 pesos for each jug. Internet service will run in the 400-500 pesos/month range.

Eggs cost 1-2 pesos each. Chicken costs about 40 pesos /kg. Pork costs about 60 pesos/kg. Rice costs about 16 pesos/kg. Turkey isn't common in my part of MX but runs about the same price as chicken. Typical Mexican bread for the day costs 1-1.5 pesos each piece. A typical MX lunch ina restaurant or in the street will cost 30-50 pesos but the majority offered will be beef dishes. Fruits and vegetables are relatively cheap - most fall in the 8-15 pesos/kg range.

Indian spices are sometimes hard to find in MX. Bring what you like with you. Your food costs will probably fall in the 1500-2500 pesos/month range. You can buy a basic cellphone for 200-300 pesos, and depending on your messaging addictions, another 100-500 pesos per month for recharges. 

Good luck.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Only one additional comment to gringoCarlos' comprehensive answer... most spices are prohibited to bring into the country (I don't know why), so if you have the bad luck to get the red light at customs you'll probably have them taken away.

We risk it with spices and so far we've been lucky.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's a link to The Indian grocery store « points of departure


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know where the college is but maybe simpler way of looking at this. I had a small 2 bedroom apartment near downtown for 2800 pesos plus 200 for gas. My school helped find the apartment and yours probably can too.

I could walk to the central market which is cheap and varied ... but even the local grocery stores are reasonable. Then there are the large stores like Walmart and Soriana which are also reasonable


----------



## diumiu (May 1, 2012)

Thank you very much for your detail Reply, I am simply pleased and
delighted, but I need more information. I am sorry that I gave wrong
amount of my scholarship money, It would be 867 USD, I want to know
about banks in Cuernavaca, How about the rate of interest per annum?
The prices you mentioned I roughly calculated per moth living expenses
and I am saying again to you to correct me please if I understand you
improperly:
p.m Room Charge= 2500 Pesos;
p.m Gas Charge=165 pesos;
p.m Electric Charge=100 pesos;
p.m Internet Charge=400 pesos;
p.m Water Charge=90 pesos;
p.m food= 1500pesos;
Do you think I should buy a laptop from India with 1 year
International warranty or I should buy it from Cuernavaca?Here I have
selected a samsung laptop with core i5 proccessor, 750 GB memory in
640 USD, planning to buy it.
How about the travel and traffic in Cuernavaca and Mexico city?
I just saw news about volcanic eruption in Cuernavaca, is it very devastating?
I dont know spanish, I am supposed to do a course on spanish language
at the University; Do everyone in the road and shop speak English?
I am the only Indian student in the department and I am afraid for that a little, Is there any Indian community at Cuernavaca?Are the people friendly and helpful?Is it safe after the evening in roads?
The room which I will get, what are the basic things will be there in the time?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> Do everyone in the road and shop speak English?

Absolutely not ... you may have to do a lot of pointing at first
You won't be driving so I wouldn't worry about traffic
Lots of English speaking students there for Spanish and should be easy to meet on the plaza in the evenings

The only message board or group I know for Cuernavaca is this one ... I would give it a try
CuernAds : Cuernavaca Ads Email Exchange


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Seems like $867USD will work fine as about 11,500 pesos.
I'm surprised that there isn't an international school contact for you that would have much of what you want.
Yes, buy the laptop in India as will be much more in Mexico.
Cuernavaca as well as much of the western coast and southern Mexico is located on roughly the same fault complex as California so you will have periodic tremors.
You won't need and won't want a car as public transportation is very good.
As stated earlier Cuernavaca is major English/Spanish training center so you should have lots of people to talk with.
I do remember an earlier post about person moving to Mexico City from India that focused a lot on foods, spices and food stores.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

On holiday weekends, Cuernavaca receives a lot of visitors coming in to get away from Mexico City. (On Easter Friday, I saw a news report that traffic on the autopista from Mexico City going to Cuernavaca and Acapulco was moving right along - AT 1 Km PER HOUR !!)

Many student apartments will include some basic furniture, a stove and maybe a refrigerator.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

diumiu said:


> 1.Will I get single apartment with internet+gas+electricity+furniture+water within the range of 250USD to 350 USD per month?please tell all kind of possibility within the range of money.


There is a building on Calle Narciso Mendoza a half block from Avenida Universidad that has furnished studios with all utilities and internet included. Last year they were renting for around 2600 pesos. The whole place is full of students from the University and graduate students from the Public Health Institute. 



> 2.Will there be apartments near to my Institute?for example walking or travelling for 20 min?


There are lots of rooms and apartments in that area. Walking in Cuernavaca can be a little daunting. At any given time, you're either traveling uphill or downhill. The whole city was built on the side of a mountain, so there really isn't anyplace flat. You have to keep that in mind when estimating distances. Avenida Universidad has two bus lines that run constantly, so you'll mostly end up spending the 5.50 pesos to shuttle between home and class in the area. 



> 3.could you please tell me about the weather on August, september, november, december, january, february, march, april, may, june, july? Do I need any special kind of winter cloth for any month?I mean when is the winter there?when is the summer? when is the rainy etc? here in India December, January and february is only very cold so I need woolen cloths etc.


Cuernavaca is basically wet or dry, almost always pleasant. Think Southern California, but greener. However, the area you are talking about is called Santa Maria. It can get bitterly cold up there during the rainy season. Right now it's absolutely perfect, but by the fall it gets very cold in the mornings and evenings. The rains will be here around September/October (who can tell anymore, the climate isn't what it used to be). You'll need a good winter coat, something for temperatures under 10 degrees but above freezing. By noon, you'll be sweating and wishing you didn't have to carry that coat around for the rest of the day. A space heater is a must for anything above (north of) downtown. 



> 4.So If I get a room within 350USD then from the remaining 450 USD, how much expenses will be needed for food purpose permonth? Suppose I will be cooking myself everyday, I can cook Indian dishes for example egg curry, wheet bread, boiled rice, chiken, turky; How about 250 USD permonth? please give me idea of prices of rice, egg, chiken or pork or turky.


If you buy your ingredients at the market, you will do fine with that budget. The main market is a sight to behold. You can get anything in the world, though it will take a few trips to figure out where everything is. Much more interesting than a supermarket. 

You can get Indian spices at the spice shop in front of Sam's. I don't remember the exact name, but all the cab drivers know where Sam's is. It's directly across the street with a blue and yellow sign. They have every spice I've ever looked for and they have a huge variety of rice, beans and lentils from all over the world. 

I should point out that living way up there in Santa Maria can get very boring. It's on the edge of town in a mostly residential area. If you really want to be comfortable and you don't have to go to class every day, I would recommend looking for a place downtown. The weather is much nicer (the "Land of Eternal Spring"(tm) they're always bragging about) and you're a lot closer to the main market and bus lines to anywhere in town. All the university students drive up the rents in Santa Maria, so you get more for the same price downtown. 

I hope this information was useful.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

*In response to your most recent post:*

Definitely bring your own computer. They are ridiculously overpriced in Mexico. You'll need the international warranty for any service issues. 

The volcano is in the next state over. You can see it on a clear day from Cuernavaca, but I wouldn't worry about it. 

There is another PhD student from India that I know of. His name is Chadru. I don't know of any "community" per se, but there are people from pretty much everywhere in this town.


----------



## diumiu (May 1, 2012)

@Still Travelling : thank you very much for the reply. I hope university people will help me to find a room nearby. Do you have idea about the banking system there? how about the idea to save money in some mexican bank?how about the rate of interest per annum? In weekend what are places for recreation near by? what are the places to must go and must not go to visit?


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

diumiu said:


> @Still Travelling : thank you very much for the reply. I hope university people will help me to find a room nearby. Do you have idea about the banking system there? how about the idea to save money in some mexican bank?how about the rate of interest per annum? In weekend what are places for recreation near by? what are the places to must go and must not go to visit?


If you're receiving a scholarship from CONACYT, you'll have to open a bank account because they only pay by direct deposit. All you need to open an account is your passport. Interest is a thing of the past. Whatever it is these days, it's negligible. A bank isn't for saving anymore; it's just a place to keep your money. 

Cuernavaca is a pretty good-sized city. There are plenty of regular city things to do in town. In addition, Acapulco is a few hours away by bus, Mexico is about an hour and half away, and there are plenty of small towns nearby (Tepoztlan is my favorite). Each has it's own character and activities to offer. There aren't any places that I would say you must "not go". There are bad neighborhoods in any city, but nothing really off limits here. Public transportation is pretty efficient (considering that the streets were laid out centuries before automobiles) and buses between cities are quite inexpensive and clean. 

There are students here pretty much year round, but most people head back to their hometowns during the summer vacation months, holy week and Christmas. The incoming classes usually don't show up until the middle-to-end of August. When are you arriving? I may be in town when you get here (I tend to get out of town whenever my schedule allows). I may be able get you pointed in the right direction if I'm around. If I'm not here, I can at least get you some contacts in the area. 

You might want to budget for a couple weeks in a hotel so that you can get the lay of the land before signing a rental agreement. I made the mistake of living in Santa Maria my first year here. It was cold, isolated and far from pretty much everything. I've since moved downtown and enjoy it a lot more. Depending on how often you have to be physically present for class, it may be worth it to commute from the center of town. If you're looking to establish a social network quickly, you should probably just get a room in the building on Narciso Mendoza. It's grad-student central, though that does mean that it's noisier than some people would like. I've visited friends in that building and wondered how they could ever get any studying done with all the improvised parties popping up.


----------



## diumiu (May 1, 2012)

Yes! I am going to get scholarship from Conacyt, Do you know about the amount what they give it to a PhD student?I have come to know that around 870USD.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

diumiu said:


> Yes! I am going to get scholarship from Conacyt, Do you know about the amount what they give it to a PhD student?I have come to know that around 870USD.


I believe it's around 10K pesos per month, but don't quote me on that. The exchange rate right now is about 12.20 pesos to the dollar. Almost everyone I know that is doing graduate studies (masters and PhD students) is living exclusively on the scholarship, so whatever it is it must be enough.


----------



## diumiu (May 1, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> I believe it's around 10K pesos per month, but don't quote me on that. The exchange rate right now is about 12.20 pesos to the dollar. Almost everyone I know that is doing graduate studies (masters and PhD students) is living exclusively on the scholarship, so whatever it is it must be enough.


Thank you for the reply,
would you mind if I request you to ask some international student who is getting conacyt fellowship is given travel fare for once in a year to go their home country?


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

diumiu said:


> Thank you for the reply,
> would you mind if I request you to ask some international student who is getting conacyt fellowship is given travel fare for once in a year to go their home country?


I've never heard of that, but I'll ask around the next time I'm at the institute.


----------



## diumiu (May 1, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> Definitely bring your own computer. They are ridiculously overpriced in Mexico. You'll need the international warranty for any service issues.
> 
> The volcano is in the next state over. You can see it on a clear day from Cuernavaca, but I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> There is another PhD student from India that I know of. His name is Chadru. I don't know of any "community" per se, but there are people from pretty much everywhere in this town.


can you give me any contacts of chadru?


----------



## diumiu (May 1, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> There is a building on Calle Narciso Mendoza a half block from Avenida Universidad that has furnished studios with all utilities and internet included. Last year they were renting for around 2600 pesos. The whole place is full of students from the University and graduate students from the Public Health Institute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Still travelling:

Do you have any idea how much time it will take to get mexican visa? i have to go there before 7th august. When do you think I must apply for visa? though I am awaitng for a letter from conacyt.will conacyt snd that letter to mexican embassy?If you have any idea regarding this visa process tell me please and what are the documents I need to prepare? here is the link Consular Section of Embassy of Mexico in the United States of America I saw.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

You will receive an FMM migratory document, a kind of temporary visa, when you enter the country. They will hand it to you on the plane for you to fill out and when you pass immigration at the Mexico City airport it will be validated, usually for 180 days.

Next, you go online (Solicitud de Estancia - Instituto Nacional de Migración) and start the application process for your no-inmigrante student visa. After you complete that online process, you go to the INM (immigration) offices in Cuernavaca with the printout you will make after completing the online form process. As soon as your application is accepted in the INM offices, you are considered "en tramite" and you will receive a temporary document that functions as your permission to legally be in Mexico until your proper visa is ready to be picked up, which is usually pretty fast.

Here is a good explanation of the process step by step:
INM Application Form


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

diumiu said:


> @Still travelling:
> 
> Do you have any idea how much time it will take to get mexican visa? i have to go there before 7th august. When do you think I must apply for visa? though I am awaitng for a letter from conacyt.will conacyt snd that letter to mexican embassy?If you have any idea regarding this visa process tell me please and what are the documents I need to prepare? here is the link Consular Section of Embassy of Mexico in the United States of America I saw.


You can enter on a tourist visa and then your school will make arrangements for your visa. Mexican immigration is very lax as long as you aren't taking paid employment and you've paid your fees. As for the documents, the university has a lawyer who can deal with that. Since you are getting a scholarship from Conacyt, you don't need to show proof of income. It's basically just your passport and maybe a birth certificate (I don't remember if you even need the birth certificate). 

I'll try and find Chadru for you. I haven't seen him since I left Santa Maria last year, but I'm sure I can track him down.


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

diumiu said:


> Hello All, I am from India, I am a student 25 years old, I am going to pursue my PhD in Universidad Nacional Autonoma de Mexico, Cuernavaca, Morelos. my institute is located in this address "Avenida Universidad s / n. Col. Lomas de Chamilpa
> Zip Code 62210, Cuernavaca, Morelos. PO Box 273. Admon. Post # 3 CP 62251 Cuernavaca, Morelos. MEXICO"
> I am going on 29th July, I will get 800 USD per month as fellowship, I am going myself only and will stay there single. I have several question to ask one by one
> 1.Will I get single apartment with internet+gas+electricity+furniture+water within the range of 250USD to 350 USD per month?please tell all kind of possibility within the range of money.
> ...


You can find apartments for rent by Googling "real estate in Cuernavaca, Mexico" or "rentals in Cuernavaca, Mexico" or something similar. Plenty of pictures and details. Cuernavaca Real Estate is a good site.....Cuernavaca Real Estate. Select Properties...... and I have seen some inexpensive rentals on their site. Georgia Spencer there has been helpful to me. Her E-mail is [email protected]. Just keep googling....there's more. Maybe others have some ideas.


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> There is a building on Calle Narciso Mendoza a half block from Avenida Universidad that has furnished studios with all utilities and internet included. Last year they were renting for around 2600 pesos. The whole place is full of students from the University and graduate students from the Public Health Institute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your information is greatly appreciated, even by me: a prospective immigrant as well but in a completely different category.

I plan to move to Cuernavaca as well, hopefully by the fall of 2012 or perhaps the end of the year. I am retired and I know Mexico well, though I have never lived in Cuernavaca. Is the "newcomer's club" that I have read about still active? For me, finding grocery stores and negotiating utilities and all the tramites of immigration for me, the dog, the cat, the car and the furniture is the most daunting.

I speak fluent Spanish, fortunately (I have lived in Mexico City as well as Guatemala, Chile and Spain.) But I lived in Mexico years ago. It was Mexico City and I was in high school at the American School there. Of course, I have been to Mexico a dozen times or more since, and spent a month driving all over the country in '04.

But back to the point.......how does one meet people in Cuernavaca? I am alone and of course integrating into the community is very important to me. Making friends is primary. I have not totally decided on Cuernavaca, but as a landscape architect, I must say that the gardens, the sun and the flowers are what most appeal. Oaxaca is a possibility as well.....I'd be interested to hear if anyone has a perspective on these two cities' advantages/disadvantages as far as retired gringos are concerned. I like the weather better in San Miguel de Allende......it doesn't get hot.....but there is a noticeable lack of gardens there and the church bells keep you awake all night.

Your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

Is the process the same for a retired American entering Mexico by car from Texas with the intention of living there permanently?

thanks


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

If this is to be your only visit to Mexico, there are a number of places that you absolutely MUST NOT MISS seeing........so get a good guidebook....or several! Space does not permit posting a travelogue here, but start with Mexico City and don't miss the Archeological Museum there........a FABULOUS museum that will give you a good overview of the cultural foundations of Mexico. The central valley of Mexico....the so called "heartland " of Mexico...... is fabulously rich in culture from the Axtecs, Mayans, Toltecs and the rest through the Spanish conquest and the Revolution. When you get to Cuernavaca, go to the Palacio de Cortes to see Diego Rivera's splendid mural depicting this history. The art and architecture in Mexico are wonderful and unlike anything you will find in central and South America, so see everything that you can. Don't miss San Miguel de Allende and Guanajuato, Oaxaca and San Cristobal de las Casas. For fun, the beaches in Zihuatanejo, Puerto Vallarta and Puerto Escondido and a dozen other spots are spectacularly beautiful and surely are places that students like to congregate on vacations, so ask your fellow students when you get there. The beaches on the east coast are all beautiful as well....they call it the Mayan Riviera now, or something like that. Of course, the pre-Columbian ruins in southern Mexico are stunning and captivating, though many are quite hard to get to. Among the easiest to see are outside of Oaxaca at Monte Alban. You can get anywhere in Mexico by bus, and quite comfortably at that, so don't miss the opportunity to explore one of the most fascinating and beautiful countries in the world. And LEARN SPANISH.....as fast as you can. You won't get much out of it if you don't.

Bienvenido!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

bougainvillea said:


> Is the process the same for a retired American entering Mexico by car from Texas with the intention of living there permanently?
> 
> thanks


Without a quote ... the same as what? Most people come in on a tourist visa and apply for a resident visa here. Much easier and more flexible than starting up north. You have 6 months to get settled


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

sparks said:


> Without a quote ... the same as what? Most people come in on a tourist visa and apply for a resident visa here. Much easier and more flexible than starting up north. You have 6 months to get settled


So sorry. I must have posted a quick reply to another posting that talked about papers. I admit that I am totally intimidated by the eternal tramites that seem to be involved in retiring in Mexico......even though I know Mexico well, lived in Mexico City as a teenager, speak Spanish and have traveled all over the country.

I think if I could change the tourist card (that's what we used to call it) into a resident visa LOCALLY, that would be fabulous. I really need a year or maybe two to try out Cuernavaca and Oaxaca before I import all the menage de casa. What I am struggling with is the idea that I would have to drive my car from southern Mexico to Houston and back two or three times......or even the border. Frankly, that scares me. I need some way to bring the car in that doesn't require me to drive it OUT every six months.....but maybe that doesn't exist. 

Thanks for noticing........I appreciate it.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not seeing why you are so concerned. You enter Mexico and receive an FMM more or less automatically. You get your car permit either at the border or online beforehand if you prefer. Then, once in Mexico, you convert your FMM to a no-inmigrante visa (ex-FM3) which is fairly easy and painless -- especially since you speak Spanish well. Then you go to Aduana and have you car permit changed to reflect your new visa status. 

With your FM3 and adjusted car permit you don't need to leave, nor does your car.

I hate tramites too but it wasn't that hard to do all the above.


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

circle110 said:


> I'm not seeing why you are so concerned. You enter Mexico and receive an FMM more or less automatically. You get your car permit either at the border or online beforehand if you prefer. Then, once in Mexico, you convert your FMM to a no-inmigrante visa (ex-FM3) which is fairly easy and painless -- especially since you speak Spanish well. Then you go to Aduana and have you car permit changed to reflect your new visa status.
> 
> With your FM3 and adjusted car permit you don't need to leave, nor does your car.
> 
> I hate tramites too but it wasn't that hard to do all the above.


Oh thank you. You're the first person who has made it clear about the car. The last time I did this was about 2004 and everything was different. I had to do the car thing through the consulate up here. Anyway, all the responses I have gotten just talked about me and not the car.........so I was envisioning having to drive alone to the border and back every six months, from southern Mexico. I've done it two or three times and don't relish the idea of doing it another it another ten times.

Anyway, you are kind to notice and respond......I am quite relieved! Gracias.


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

[
To the student from India:

]If this is to be your only visit to Mexico, there are a number of places that you absolutely MUST NOT MISS seeing........so get a good guidebook....or several! Space does not permit posting a travelogue here, but start with Mexico City and don't miss the Archeological Museum there........a FABULOUS museum that will give you a good overview of the cultural foundations of Mexico. The central valley of Mexico....the so called "heartland " of Mexico...... is fabulously rich in culture from the Axtecs, Mayans, Toltecs and the rest through the Spanish conquest and the Revolution. When you get to Cuernavaca, go to the Palacio de Cortes to see Diego Rivera's splendid mural depicting this history. The art and architecture in Mexico are wonderful and unlike anything you will find in central and South America, so see everything that you can. Don't miss San Miguel de Allende and Guanajuato, Oaxaca and San Cristobal de las Casas. For fun, the beaches in Zihuatanejo, Puerto Vallarta and Puerto Escondido and a dozen other spots are spectacularly beautiful and surely are places that students like to congregate on vacations, so ask your fellow students when you get there. The beaches on the east coast are all beautiful as well....they call it the Mayan Riviera now, or something like that. Of course, the pre-Columbian ruins in southern Mexico are stunning and captivating, though many are quite hard to get to. Among the easiest to see are outside of Oaxaca at Monte Alban. You can get anywhere in Mexico by bus, and quite comfortably at that, so don't miss the opportunity to explore one of the most fascinating and beautiful countries in the world. And LEARN SPANISH.....as fast as you can. You won't get much out of it if you don't.

Bienvenido![/QUOTE]


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Moving to Cuernavaca for University*



diumiu said:


> Thank you very much for your detail Reply, I am simply pleased and
> delighted, but I need more information. I am sorry that I gave wrong
> amount of my scholarship money, It would be 867 USD, I want to know
> about banks in Cuernavaca, How about the rate of interest per annum?
> ...



Cuyler says;
Haven't been to Cuernavaca lately, but Mexican University towns are quite a like. Congratulations you're moving to what most people in Mexico consider the best climate in all of Mexico - Eternal Spring time.

As the previous poster said, you new University should when contact give you some kind of counseling on living arrangements. I think you might be a whole lot better off "rooming" with other students at some kind of Student Pension at least your first year. I live in a University, and Capital City on the West Coast of Mexico and our neighbor on the West, and another across the street rents rooms exclusively to students. Some of them include Breakfast and Dinner included in the rent. You might as well start getting used to Mexican food before you start school. This way you will make some instant friends, be immersed into some of the culture and cuisine before trudging off to your first day of class. Strike up some relationships to be able to call on people to help answer your questions.

About the only thing you'll find the same is Mexican Cuisine uses a lot of your Colliander = "Cilantro". Mexican Cuisine uses a whole lot of fresh vegetables, and is a Chicken/Pork Society in general. Ah, but don't pass up a great Carne Asada - barbequed beef in a tortilla as a taco.
Hey you can't rush back to your room, or apartment every time you have hunger pains anyway to eat Shrimp Curry? If you have a great Mama Cita as the owner of the Student Pension, maybe she'll let you cook there too, and maybe she might want to learn some Indian Cuisine? Most Mexican women are incredible cooks, and pride themselves on knowing all the major famous dishes. Oh, and Mexico has over 120 different Chiles for you to explore. Living this way will save you money for other things - like trips around Mexico eating out occasionally. Shooting down a couple of Tequilas or Cervesas on the weekend with your new school mates.

I'd suggest that you get from the University 4-5 of these Student Pension phone nos. and addresses - show up a month earlier before school starts, stop by and meet the owners as they make so much a difference and make your choice where to room. Then you will have some time to learn some "survival Spanish", before you have to be at certain classrooms at certain times and get familiar with the bus system and "combi's", which are small 10-12 person (cramed in) passenger vans that make the major thruways their path.

Prepare to laugh a lot, and not be too serious about yourself (my Impression of a lot of Indian acquaintances), and Mexican's aren't very serious about much. Don't worry about making mistakes, Mexicans have over 100 years experiences of watching us us ******'s (US Citizens) doing absolutely stupid things in front of them. As some Mexican friends say..."it just washes off our backs". That is except for moral things. Don't walk downtown without a shirt on, etc. Don't eat at street side vendor's unless you want to pay $300 pesos for a hot dog; $25 for the hot dog, $200 for the Doctor's visit and $100 for the medicine and 3 days on your back or on the toilet. That is until maybe a year or so and your stomach and intestines get asimulated with all the Mexican bacteria. In restaurants ask if the drinking water is purified - ask for "agua de garfon", or bottled water.

Enjoy - your life is about to change Big Time = a whole lot of fun coming your way. Stay away from Mexico City (largest City on the Planet = 28 Million if you included the Suburbs), until you feel very comfortable in Cuernavaca. And, above all else don't drive in Mexico City, first they drive on wrong side of road (to your background), then obeying traffic laws is largely "optional".

Every dam day in Mexico is a total adventure, even bad things most of the time bring good, fun endings. Your walk to the combi or bus will bust a smile on your face watching the cute little kids going to school with their pretty young mothers, some dog or chicken in the middle of the road?


----------



## alanrodricks (Aug 18, 2012)

I just saw your post and feel compelled to get in touch with you. I live in , Santa Maria. Cuernavaca, I believe your University is not too far from my house. I have retired and seem to have a lot ot time on my hands and would like to offer any help you may need to settle down and show you the ropes, vis-a-vis Indian food and the like. 
Please do contact me if you feel I can be of any help.
Alan Rodricks


----------

